# he/she/they (preferred gendered form of address)



## Kakikako

Y a-t-il un equivalent français pour traduire "Do you identify as... ? he/she/they"


----------



## Locape

Est-ce que ça n'est pas quelque chose comme 'iel' (iels au pluriel) ? Je ne sais pas si c'est très usité, mais je crois l'avoir lu un peu plus souvent maintenant (sur des sites internet). Je viens de vérifier :


> Plusieurs pronoms ont été inventés pour pallier l'absence de pronom neutre en français : le pronom « iel » (aussi écrit « yel ») est le plus utilisé selon une enquête de _La vie en Queer_. Il existent d'autres formes pronominales néologiques telles que « ille », « ul », « ol », « ael », « æl », ou « ele », ainsi que le pronom neutre « al » et ses flexions (accords) neutres « an, aine, aire, al, x, z ».


Non binarité (Wikipédia)


----------



## Kakikako

Je n'avais jamais rencontré "iel" mais il semble en effet que ce soit employé (même si l'Académie française ne l'a pas encore accepté)
Merci beaucoup Locape


----------



## Bezoard

C'est très peu employé, mais bien sûr ce n'est que le début de la tendance.


----------



## tswsots

Below is one pretty thorough resource I've found for gender-neutral language (it's a PDF from the website egale.ca titled "Grammaire neutre"). I have the impression that there are more resources like this for Canadian audiences than for French audiences at this point.

Grammaire neutre


----------



## Kakikako

Thank you, a very useful site indeed.


----------



## enattente

Je confirme que "iel" est utilisé de plus en plus. Cependant, les personnes non binaires francophones existent depuis toujours, donc le développement de ces identités est moins liée à "l'accident grammatical" que "they" servait déjà de pronom singulier dans des cas où le genre de la personne est inconnu.

Il y a une longue discussion à ce sujet ici que j'ai trouvé pertinente:
non-binary sibling

Je retiens de ce fil que c'est pas évident de traduire des termes liés à une auto identification qui n'a lieu que dans une langue.


----------



## dmalynn

En français, est-ce qu'on utilise "iel" comme pronom neutre? 
Merci d'avance


----------



## olivier68

NON !!! Et jamais, j'espère ;-)

Les seuls pronoms personnels "sujets" usuels sont :
 je / tu / il/elle
 nous / vous / ils/elles

Le seul "neutre" est le pronom "on".
On peut cependant le genrer et/ou nombrer par certains accords
dits "sylleptiques". Mais le pronom lui-même ne change pas.
Cf. :
- for a "band of brothers": On ira TOUS à la plage demain
- for a " band of sisters":   On ira TOUTES à la plage demain"

For a mixed band: "On ira TOUS à la plage demain". 
or: "On ira TOUTES et TOUS à la plage demain".


----------



## dmalynn

Je ne sais pas si je me suis bien exprimée. En Anglais, ça devient de plus en plus commun de se présenter en précisant ses pronoms. Je dirais par exemple, "My name is Darsie and I use she/her pronouns". 

Pour des personne binaires, ils utilisent parfois les pronoms "they/them". Mais ça ne marche pas en français évidemment, car les pronoms "they/them" ont toujours de genre.

Alors est-ce que vous voulez dire que pour les personnes non-binaires on utilise "on" tout simplement? 

Merci


----------



## olivier68

En fait, le problème, c'est que le français (en France, au moins), en son état, ne reconnaît pas le genre "binaire".
La grammaire française reconnaît le masculin et le féminin. Un rare "neutre" ("on").

Je ne comprends pas bien votre réponse : "they/them" n'ont a priori pas de genre en anglais, ce sont des pluriels qui ne varient pas selon le genre. 

Can Darsie be either feminine or masculine? (Simple question).

Donnez-moi un exemple précis.
Ou alors, je n'ai rien compris. Parleriez-vous en fait de "*pré*noms" (et non pas de "_pro_noms") mixtes ???


----------



## dmalynn

Non-binarité — Wikipédia


----------



## olivier68

Dans ce cas, il n'y a pas, en l'état, de solution reconnue officiellement, en français (de France) d'un point de vue de la langue et de la grammaire.
Au moins à ma connaissance.


----------



## Maître Capello

En français, il n'y a en effet aucun pronom personnel spécifique pour les personnes _genderqueer_, qui doivent se borner à choisir entre les pronoms masculin et féminin. Certaines personnes de ce milieu ont apparemment « inventé » des pronoms comme _iel_, mais ceux-ci ne sont jamais utilisés dans la pratique, en tout cas en Europe. Je ne les ai encore jamais rencontrés en ce qui me concerne. Pire, avant de lire ce fil ainsi que l'article Wikipédia indiqué ci-dessus, je n'avais encore jamais entendu parler de ce pronom bâtard et je ne l'aurais même tout simplement pas compris. En lisant le message initial de dmalynn, j'ai ainsi immédiatement pensé à une coquille !



dmalynn said:


> Alors est-ce que vous voulez dire que pour les personnes non-binaires on utilise "on" tout simplement?


Non, le pronom _on_ ne s'emploie pas dans ce cas, pour la simple et bonne raison qu'il ne peut fonctionner que comme sujet. Il n'existe en effet aucun pronom personnel indéfini complément d'objet en français.



dmalynn said:


> En Anglais, ça devient de plus en plus commun de se présenter en précisant ses pronoms.


Ça ne se fait pas du tout en français.



olivier68 said:


> Je ne comprends pas bien votre réponse : "they/them" n'ont a priori pas de genre en anglais, ce sont des pluriels qui ne varient pas selon le genre.


Il s'agit du _they_ singulier, cf. EN: they, them, their - as singular pronouns for unknown or unspecified gender.

+++
Voir aussi they (neutral singular pronoun)


----------



## dmalynn

Sans vouloir commettre aucune offense, j'aimerais attendre que quelqu'un avec de l'expérience par rapport à ce sujet réponde. Je connais les règles grammaticales et les problèmes qu'elles posent par rapport à la situation dont on parle. C'est justement pour cela que j'ai posé cette question. J'aimerais savoir ce qu'on dit EN PRATIQUE, même s'il s'agit des mots qui n'apparaissent pas dans des dictionnaires.


----------



## wildan1

C'est vrai qu'aux USA certaines personnes depuis quelques années se présentent par écrit  en précisant leurs pronoms préférés :
Par exemple dans un profil professionnel on voit certaines personnes indiquer :


> Mary Smith (she, her, hers)





> Robbie Jones (he, him, his)





> Sammie Donaldson (they, them, theirs)


...cela se trouve surtout chez des gens issus d'un parcours universitaire et en général dans le milieu académique.


----------



## Language Hound

Just to add to what Wildan wrote above:  The e-mail signature of a friend of mine who teaches at an American university consists of (line 1) her name, (line 2) the name of the university, (line 3) her department, and (line 4) the words "she, her, hers."

Another friend, who is not affiliated with a school or university, ends his e-mails with:


> --
> he, him, his
> (Why this?)


The "Why this?" link leads to a 4-page resource on pronouns put out by GLSEN, "an American education organization working to end discrimination, harassment, and bullying based on sexual orientation, gender identity and gender expression and to prompt LGBT cultural inclusion and awareness in K-12 schools." (I had to look it up.)


----------



## tartopom

I'd say 'iel' or 'ille'.


----------



## Locape

Maître Capello said:


> Certaines personnes de ce milieu ont apparemment « inventé » des pronoms comme _iel_, mais ceux-ci ne sont jamais utilisés dans la pratique, en tout cas en Europe. Je ne les ai encore jamais rencontrés en ce qui me concerne. Pire, avant de lire ce fil ainsi que l'article Wikipédia indiqué ci-dessus, je n'avais encore jamais entendu parler de ce pronom bâtard et je ne l'aurais même tout simplement pas compris. En lisant le message initial de dmalynn, j'ai ainsi immédiatement pensé à une coquille !


Ne vous en déplaise, vous avez la même réaction que mes grands-parents et ce n'est pas la réaction des personnes plus jeunes. Ma fille pousserait des hurlements en lisant cela !  
J'avais eu un peu la même réaction il y a environ 10 ans, mais je dirais que j'ai évolué, surtout en le lisant dans de plus en plus de blogs ou d'articles, en particulier sur le sujet de la non-binarité. 
Cela n'est apparemment pas vos lectures ou centre d'intérêt, mais cela l'est pour d'autres et la langue peut bien refléter aussi ces évolutions. On verra bien dans 10 ou 20 ans si ces pronoms comme _iel _ont pris, mais c'est déjà le cas dans certains milieux militants et c'est leur droit.


----------



## cac_teach

olivier68 said:


> NON !!! Et jamais, j'espère ;-)



Ouf, pourquoi non? Je crois que WordReference Forums n'est pas le bon endroit pour parler de la politique ou de la morale, mais je ne peux pas faire semblant de ne pas voir des traces de la haine. (Il est possible que je vous aie mal compris mais quand même je vois très peu d'explications alternatives.)

J'espère que les languages refléteront toujours les avancements sociaux et donner aux gens la capacité de se présenter et s'exprimer comme ils le ressentent.


----------



## Michelvar

cac_teach said:


> (Il est possible que je vous aie mal compris mais quand même je vois très peu d'explications alternatives.)


Bonjour cac_teach 
Non, il ne s'agit pas de haine envers les personnes non binaires, mais du souhait de ne pas voir notre langue subir des évolutions majeures sous la pression de groupes minoritaires, aussi respectables soient-ils.
A titre personnel j'ai 54 ans, et beaucoup de mal à lire de façon fluide un texte écrit en écriture inclusive, cela m'agace beaucoup. Cet agacement concerne l'atteinte à ma langue natale, pas la vie privée de mes contemporains, qui  sont bien libres d'agir comme ils le veulent.

Mais comme dit locape, qu'importe nos positions individuelles, l'avenir nous dira si ces évolutions entrent dans les mœurs ou pas.

Quant-au sujet, je n'ai jamais entendu employer les pronoms alternatifs à l'oral, mais je les ai parfois rencontrés dans mes lectures. Certains journaux nationaux ont ouvert leurs colonnes à des articles employant l'écriture inclusive.


----------



## danielc

enattente said:


> Je confirme que "iel" est utilisé de plus en plus.


Chez nous? C'est en lisant ce fil que je recontre le terme pour la première fois!


----------



## Kecha

danielc said:


> Chez nous? C'est en lisant ce fil que je recontre le terme pour la première fois!


Alain Damasio l'a utilisé dans son derniers roman, Les Furtifs (qui ne traite pourtant pas particulièrement de non-binarité).
Nul doute que cette solution, ou une autre, va trouver sa place, ne serait-ce que pour traduire les langues qui le reflète déjà. Forcer un "il" ou un "elle" si l'anglais reste volontairement neutre serait tout à fait déplacé, n'en déplaise à ceux qui pensent que la langue va se mettre dans le formol parce qu'ils ont 50 ans


----------



## danielc

J'ai posé la question de l'usage "chez nous" (donc au Canada) à enattente, parce qu'il est Canadien. Le néologisme est peut-être plus populaire en Europe. L'auteur que vous avez cité est Français.

50 ans? Pas moé


----------



## Michelvar

danielc said:


> 50 ans? Pas moé


nan, c'était pour moé, mais je l'avais mérité, je suis le tenant du formol dans cette histoire


----------



## cac_teach

Michelvar said:


> Bonjour cac_teach
> Non, il ne s'agit pas de haine envers les personnes non binaires, mais du souhait de ne pas voir notre langue subir des évolutions majeures sous la pression de groupes minoritaires, aussi respectables soient-ils.
> A titre personnel j'ai 54 ans, et beaucoup de mal à lire de façon fluide un texte écrit en écriture inclusive, cela m'agace beaucoup. Cet agacement concerne l'atteinte à ma langue natale, pas la vie privée de mes contemporains, qui  sont bien libres d'agir comme ils le veulent.
> 
> Mais comme dit locape, qu'importe nos positions individuelles, l'avenir nous dira si ces évolutions entrent dans les mœurs ou pas.
> 
> Quant-au sujet, je n'ai jamais entendu employer les pronoms alternatifs à l'oral, mais je les ai parfois rencontrés dans mes lectures. Certains journaux nationaux ont ouvert leurs colonnes à des articles employant l'écriture inclusive.


Merci beaucoup d'avoir expliqué davantage. Je comprends beaucoup mieux votre perspective et suis aussi heureux de votre réponse inclusive. Un grand merci et mes excuses profondes d'avoir trop vite supposé vos croyances!


----------



## Keith Bradford

olivier68 said:


> NON !!! Et jamais, j'espère ;-)
> 
> ...
> 
> Le seul "neutre" est le pronom "on".
> ...


Bravo pour cet effort de retenir la montée de la marée.  Tu t'inspires sans doute du Roi Cnut.

Et si "on" est l'_objet_ du verbe ? P. ex : "Quelqu'un de transgenre était là. On m'a vu. [OK ] Et moi de ma part, je l'ai vu_(e),_ _on_." ???  Sûrement pas.

Bref : les spécificités de la langue française ne gouvernent pas la nature du monde, de la sexualité humaine.  C'est à la langue de réfléchir le monde et si celui-ci change, celle-là doit changer elle aussi.


----------



## Michelvar

Pour tenter de répondre à la question d'origine, il peut être utile de citer les propositions actuellement poussées en France par les différentes sensibilités des groupes qui souhaitent l'apparition d'un genre non-binaire (source wikipedia):



> Tableau des néologismes non-binaires :
> 
> 
> MasculinFemininFormes non-binairesPronom personnel singulierilelleiel, yel, ielle, ael, æl, aël, ol, olle, ille, ul,ulle, al, i, im, em,el, elli, yolPronoms toniqueslui/ euxelle/ ellesill, ellui, elleux, euxesArticle définislelalu, li, lia, lae, lo, lea,le.a, le-a, la-e, læ, ly, l'Articles indéfinisununeum, om, on, im, an, un.e, uno, unu, ynDéterminant possessifmon/ ton/ sonma/ ta/ samo/ to/ so man/ tan/ san/ maon/tan/saon/ma.on/ ta.on/ sa.on



On voit bien que l'usage est loin d'être fixé, rien que pour le pronom singulier on trouve 18 propositions.

Par ailleurs, il ne suffit pas de choisir un pronom, il faut refaire tout le vocabulaire qui va avec. Je suis auteur, elle est autrice, yel est..???
Je suis fatigué, elle est fatiguée, aël est ...????
Il sait que je l'ai vu, elle sait que je l'ai vue, olle sait que je le.a'ai ... vu? vue? vu.e? 

Il y a donc encore pas mal de chemin à parcourir avant une stabilisation des usages.


----------



## Salvatos

dmalynn said:


> Sans vouloir commettre aucune offense, j'aimerais attendre que quelqu'un avec de l'expérience par rapport à ce sujet réponde. Je connais les règles grammaticales et les problèmes qu'elles posent par rapport à la situation dont on parle. C'est justement pour cela que j'ai posé cette question. J'aimerais savoir ce qu'on dit EN PRATIQUE, même s'il s'agit des mots qui n'apparaissent pas dans des dictionnaires.


Juste pour nuancer un peu la question, sinon la réponse, le tableau de Michelvar ci-dessus montre qu’« iel » fait effectivement partie des néologismes _existants_, mais la question de la _pratique_ dépend largement de votre public. Comme plusieurs ici, je n’avais jamais vu l’un ou l’autre de ces pronoms avant de lire cette discussion, et ce n’est pas faute d’entendre constamment parler de _gender issues_ – sauf que c’est généralement sur des sites anglophones. Si vous faites une recherche du genre site:twitter.com pronom "iel", vous le verrez effectivement en usage dans la « bio » de certaines personnes. Donc reste à savoir à qui vous vous adressez pour déterminer s’il faudra l’expliquer avant de l’utiliser. Je me risquerais à présumer qu’une importante majorité de la francophonie ne reconnaîtrait pas ces mots à l’heure actuelle et serait bien confuse de tomber dessus.


----------



## mehoul

Michelvar said:


> Non, il ne s'agit pas de haine envers les personnes non binaires, mais du souhait de ne pas voir notre langue subir des évolutions majeures sous la pression de groupes minoritaires, aussi respectables soient-ils.



Est-ce que les langues n'évoluent pas toujours sous l'influence de minorités?


----------



## danielc

Pas toujours, mais c'est une autre discussion...


----------



## Michelvar

mehoul said:


> Est-ce que les langues n'évoluent pas toujours sous l'influence de minorités?


Souvent, oui, et l'équilibre final est un mélange entre la fougue de cette minorité et l'opposition de la majorité, ce qui évite de faire n'importe quoi.

(Ça me fait drôle de me retrouver dans ce camp là sur ce fil, moi qui passe mon temps à m'asticoter avec nos amis québécois qui me trouvent trop ouvert aux angliscismes  )


----------



## cac_teach

Je viens de me rendre compte que personne dans ce fil ne s'est identifié en tant que LGBTQ+ et Francophone. J'ai remarqué plusieurs réponses où l'on a écrit quelque chose du genre « moi, je n'ai ni vu ni entendu ces pronoms personnels utilisés, » mais est-ce qu'on les rencontrerait beaucoup moins souvent si on ne côtoyait pas gens qui ressentait le mal d'utiliser un pronom qui ne leur accordait pas? Peut-être on devrait attendre jusqu'à ce quelqu'un qui l'a vécu réponde.

Edit: J'ai écrit le dessus parce que je le trouve pertinent à la question originale de kakikako.


----------



## mehoul

Je peux m'identifier à l'une des lettres LGBTQ+ (mais je ne dirai pas laquelle, pas le +), et je n'entends pas ce langage autour de moi. Si certains l'emploient ça doit être très rare. Il se développera ou pas, difficile à dire. Mais comme l'a fait remarquer Michelvar il est très difficile de "neutraliser" le français, les pronoms neutres ne suffisent pas, il faut trouver des formes neutres pour les adjectifs et les participes.


----------



## enattente

cac_teach said:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que personne dans ce fil ne s'est identifié en tant que LGBTQ+ et Francophone.



Hey cac_teach,

Ok, moi je suis francophone, je suis queer et je suis mariée à une personne non binaire. Je ne le trouve pas nécessaire d'entrer dans les détails de tout ce qui a été dit précédemment, mais disons juste qu'il y a pas mal de n'importe quoi, voire des trucs carrément réactionnaires. Si eux-autres veulent raconter leurs théories sur le genre et la pureté linguistique, qu'ils aillent dans le forum de discussion libre, car ils ne répondent pas à la question.

Si, "iel" se dit en français, au Canada comme en Europe. Pourtant, c'est pas hyper répandu et il y a très peu de gens qui s'identifient ainsi par rapport à celleux qui utilisent "they" en anglais.

Le discours autour de la non binarité dans le monde anglophone a été profondément marqué par l'accident grammatical de la neutralité du pronom "they" ainsi que par le fait que ceci soit déjà utilisé en tant que pronom singulier:
"I went to a new doctor the other day."
"Oh yeah? Were they good?"
Ceci ne choquerait personne et c'est correct selon la version 17 du Chicago Manual of Style.

Le monde francophone a toujours eu une conversation sur le genre qui lui est propre et la question des restrictions imposées par la binarité grammaticale ne date pas d'hier. Cette conversation est très influencée par le monde anglophone en ce moment.

Or, le pronom "iel" n'est pas issu de cette influence. Les nouveaux pronoms comme "iel" ont émergé d'abord dans les pratiques d'écriture inclusive (des techniques destinées à ne pas exclure les femmes en utilisant le masculin générique pour des groupes de personnes mixtes), surtout d'une volonté d'alléger le style en évitant des répétitions. (C'est une question pour un autre jour, mais dans de tels cas je préfère l'emploi du masculin générique, car à mon avis il n'est pas forcément marqué.)

Bref, "iel," c'est bien plus simple à dire à l'oral que "ils et elles" et il s'agit d'un mélange tout à fait naturel des deux mots. En pratique, il est compréhensible par tout francophone à l'oral (même par les gens qui vont me contredire par principe), bien qu'il puisse paraître bizarre à l'écrit. Il fait tout aussi partie de la langue française que les mots issus du verlan ou les abréviations usuelles -- donc c'est quoi le blèm?

L'auto identification ne procède pas de la même manière dans les deux sphères culturelles et c'est pas aussi répandu de se présenter avec ses pronoms en français (ce qui est finalement plutôt récent en anglais et demeure bien plus choquant que "they" au singulier pour beaucoup). Mais au Canada, les identités de pleins de gens se construisent dans les deux langues, donc le besoin de trouver un équivalent pour "they" est peut-être  plus pressant ici qu'ailleurs. Il existe pleines de solutions différentes, mais il me semble que beaucoup de gens diraient quelque chose du genre "iel ou il" en réponse à la question des pronoms qu'ils préfèrent. Ce qui n'est pas moins vrai en anglais.

Pour ce qui est de la traduction, c'est compliqué si le processus d'auto identification ne se passe qu'en anglais. Moi j'étofferais:
"Gabby uses they/them pronouns."
"Gabby utilise des pronoms neutres (en anglais) et préfère iel en français."

Sorry for the long reply, I hope it is useful to someone.
(_Edit - I just want to add I have lived in both France and Canada_)


----------



## DearPrudence

Michelvar said:


> Pour tenter de répondre à la question d'origine, il peut être utile de citer les propositions actuellement poussées en France par les différentes sensibilités des groupes qui souhaitent l'apparition d'un genre non-binaire (source wikipedia):
> 
> Tableau des néologismes non-binaires :
> 
> 
> MasculinFemininFormes non-binairesPronom personnel singulierilelleiel, yel, ielle, ael, æl, aël, ol, olle, ille, ul,ulle, al, i, im, em,el, elli, yolPronoms toniqueslui/ euxelle/ ellesill, ellui, elleux, euxesArticle définislelalu, li, lia, lae, lo, lea,le.a, le-a, la-e, læ, ly, l'Articles indéfinisununeum, om, on, im, an, un.e, uno, unu, ynDéterminant possessifmon/ ton/ sonma/ ta/ samo/ to/ so man/ tan/ san/ maon/tan/saon/ma.on/ ta.on/ sa.on


Merci pour cette source et ce tableau. Il n'indique toutefois pas la forme COD ; comment traduire "I've known them for years" (en parlant d'une personne non binaire) par exemple ? Merci.


----------



## moustic

Merci pour le tableau de ma part aussi.
Il y a juste une chose qui me turlupine : pourquoi faudrait-il modifier les déterminants possessifs ?
Contrairement à _his_ et _her_, en français ils s'accordent avec l'objet possédé et non avec le possesseur ...


----------



## DearPrudence

moustic said:


> Il y a juste une chose qui me turlupine : pourquoi faudrait-il modifier les déterminants possessifs ?


Oui, c'est le seul élément "facile" en français de ce point de vue là.
C'est peut-être pour le cas où l'on met une personne après le déterminant possessif ?


----------



## moustic

DearPrudence said:


> C'est peut-être pour le cas où l'on met une personne après le déterminant possessif ?


Ah, oui. Je n'y avais pas pensé.


----------



## mehoul

enattente said:


> Bref, "iel," c'est bien plus simple à dire à l'oral que "ils et elles" et il s'agit d'un mélange tout à fait naturel des deux mots. En pratique, il est compréhensible par tout francophone à l'oral (même par les gens qui vont me contredire par principe), bien qu'il puisse paraître bizarre à l'écrit. Il fait tout aussi partie de la langue française que les mots issus du verlan ou les abréviations usuelles -- donc c'est quoi le blèm?



Plus haut tu as écrit "je suis mariée". Maintenant comment dirais-tu que ton conjoint, qui est non-binaire est marié : "iel est marié", "iel est mariée", "iel est marié.e" ? Il est là le problème à mon avis, il faut non seulement un pronom "non binaire" mais des adjectifs du même métal, et ça n'est pas si évident je crois.


----------



## Keith Bradford

DearPrudence said:


> ...comment traduire "I've known them for years" (en parlant d'une personne non binaire) par exemple ?...



I'd suggest:
_Je l'connais depuis longtemps_ - much easier in speech, of course.
_Je ly connais depuis longtemps_ - makes you sound like a clothes wholesaler from Le Sentier.


----------



## Michelvar

DearPrudence said:


> comment traduire "I've known them for years"


Je pense qu'on peut utiliser la partie "article défini" du tableau.


----------



## olivier68

Je peine à comprendre comment ce système d'articles/pronoms pourrait, en pratique, fonctionner sans avoir à ajuster, également, les substantifs et les accords d'adjectifs ou de participes, tant en genre qu'en nombre.   
Le français, tel que nous le connaissons aujourd'hui a pris plus de 1000 ans pour se construire et se stabiliser de manière à devenir une langue compréhensible par tous les francophones contemporains.
Ne faudrait-il que quelques décennies pour le déconstruire ?
Simple question versée au débat.


----------



## Michelvar

Le français s'est construit sur la base d'une relation "bijective" entre genre et sexe. Il va être intéressant de voir quelle va être son évolution dans un monde où cette relation cesse d'exister.

Mais la solution préconisée ne me semble pas la plus rationnelle. Puisqu'il y a maintenant tant de genres différents, voire plus de genre du tout, il paraitrait plus rationnel de renoncer à la différenciation masculin/féminin plutôt que d'imaginer des pronoms reflétant les souffrances ou les états d'âmes de chaque ado perturbé. 

Il est bien plus simple de ne plus parler qu'au masculin (qui est aussi, en français, l'expression du neutre), que d'essayer d'inventer je ne sais combien de neutres. Après tout, pourquoi un Pangender, qui refuse de porter le même pronom qu'un Cismale, accepterait-il de porter le même pronom qu'un Agender? Où cela s'arrête-t-il?


----------



## misterk

Ce fil est maintenant fermé.


----------

